# Pens, writing utensils, handwriting MEGAthread



## vilk (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, I suppose it's a little unusual but...

I really like pens. I like going to the pen store and looking at lots of pens, trying them out, kind of the same way as I do with guitars or headphones. I'd like a super expensive pen, but I don't feel right using that money on something I could easily misplace, at least at this point in my life right now (economically). Right now I'm in the market for a nice midranged price pen, but I'm still in the process of looking for that special pen that I don't mind dropping a load on. I'm searching for a fountain pen that isn't too short when you take off the cap (I have big hands). LAMY makes one that seems ok for a reasonable price, but I just don't care for the looks of it, and it's too short. I also like to be able to press on the top of the clip to open it wider and slide it into my pocket without it catching on anything. So until I find what I'm looking for I use a variety of inexpensive pens. But as with guitars, even in the budget spectrum there are a variety of specific situations where certain pens win over others.

I like pens that spit out a lot of ink. So this means water based ink. Oil based ink (most normal ballpoint pens) will last a lot longer, but they're thin and the characters look flimsy and cheap. Even though my 0.7mm water based ink wasn't very expensive, I think the way the ink flows out of this, as well as the quality of the ink, is similar to what you'd find in most high end fountain pens.

Living in Japan, I am often obligated to write very complex chinese characters in tiny tiny spaces, and in these situations I have to use a super fine point (they sell 0.3 mm here). And I hate it. Generally I prefer to use a larger 0.7mm or even 1mm, but when I'm faced with writing Japanese in a small space I still try to use a water based .5 mm and just hope that they can guess what I'm writing based on the stroke order.



Now, getting to this threads secondary function: I only write in cursive. I can't understand why anyone would write in block lettering. Cursive is faster, easier to read, it looks better, and especially when you use a nice pen it's practically artistic. Recently, in the place where I am from originally (Indiana USA) they have removed learning and use of cursive from the educational system. I am outraged. I think cursive is important culturally and practically. I feel that block text should be reserved from computers, and that written words should be exclusively cursive. In an ideal world, even text on a computer ought to be converted into cursive. 


So what kind of pens do you like? Or do you use markers or pencils instead? Do you write in cursive? why or why not? post pictures of your pens, or your handwriting!






^aforementioned pentel that I picked up the other day. Take it from a guy that likes pens, you could spend 20 times as much money (40$) and get a pen that writes with a similar quality. However, ball rollers got nothin' on fountain pens. 


Here's the LAMY fountain I was talking about. 




This color looks cool enough (even though I don't like the other colors very much), it just doesn't have the length I'm looking for. The clip does seem good for sliding into pockets though, even though you can't press on it.

I think this one looks BA. I like how the nib barely sticks out. It's like "What kinda pen's he got!? It's a mysteryyyy". I don't care for the clip though. Also this is out of my price range anyway.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 9, 2013)

I disagree with your sentiments towards cursive text, personally. Some handwriting is atrocious even in block script, so I could hardly imagine having to read through similarly poor cursive.
That said, I've learned basic Italic calligraphy and cursive both and do enjoy writing in them. I used to be into gel pens but they became too runny for me, so I'm back to ball points for now. I prefer fine tip (0.7mm at largest).
Nothing fancy or even very pricey, I'm using a Zebra F-701.





$7 it may be, but I really like the aesthetic and the feel of these.
I've owned pricier ones such as Cross, but Zebra Steels are affordable, durable, and write well enough for me for day to day use. I haven't found a reason to drop much more $$ on a single pen since, but eventually I might just come across one I can't pass up.
I haven't owned a decent fountain pen in years though. I should look back into getting one (and learning Gothic calligraphy, finally).


----------



## Nile (Jun 9, 2013)

Uniball Signo Impact 207. Greatest pen ever.


----------



## vilk (Jun 9, 2013)

That is a cool pen I like that even the grip is the same steel as the pen. What do you mean water based is too runny? like, that you write to quickly and it affects your neatness? Also, why do you think that poorly written block script would be easier to read than poorly written cursive? I think maybe we're so used to reading block script that we think this, but if theoretically everyone wrote English in cursive we would become used to reading poor cursive handwriting and that poor block script would be the more difficult one. Also, when you say you disagree about my feelings on cursive, do you at least believe that it should still be a standard for education? Is it still being taught in Georgia?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks. That pen has some nice weight to it, too, haha.
You may well be right that if we all read cursive more often, it'd be easier. I agree that it should be a standard of education, absolutely, but it is not taught in Georgia. At least in the public system. In fact, they discouraged it when I was learning it on my own in elementary school, most likely because the teachers couldn't read it themselves.

I write small, and when I took quick notes or tried to squeeze things together with gel pens it always looked sloppy. I don't know if that reflects poorly on my handwriting or what, but they just didn't work for me.


----------



## vilk (Jun 9, 2013)

dudeman said Cross and now I'm seriously PASing for one of these bad boys










I like that it's not fat. I feel that's the biggest downfall of a fountain pen is that it's big and fat and everyone will be like what's with that guys fat ass pen?? This one looks like an ordinary pen, then you pop off the cap and BAM beautiful golden nib with etchings. Also screw on cap.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 9, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I feel that block text should be reserved from computers, and that written words should be exclusively cursive. In an ideal world, even text on a computer ought to be converted into cursive.



Sounds like everyone in your ideal world speaks Arabic . All cursive, all the time. Print, computer, handwriting, everything. It's written right to left, though, not sure how that fits in to your ideal world .

I have no problem with cursive not being taught in schools, honestly. In the modern world, typing skills are far more important than handwriting. There just aren't nearly as many situations (in English-speaking cultures) where it's important that a document be written by hand. Nowadays, if someone is writing something by hand, it's either personal notes that nobody else is ever going to have to read, filling out forms at a business or hospital (which have to be written in block print anyways), or writing on a white/blackboard while teaching/presenting (which for me has to be in neat block print anyways, because little Korean kids sure as hell can't read cursive, haha).

Personally, I hated learning/using cursive in school, and since I'm an old fart by SSO standards, I had to write papers by hand for far longer a stretch of school than most around here. Hell, I was still allowed to turn in handwritten term papers in a couple of classes the first time I went to Uni . When I write by hand now I do use a cursive of sorts, but it's certainly not the one I was taught in school. It's just how my block script has naturally evolved over the years, with the ligatures not where they're "supposed" to be, but rather where they fit most conveniently in the words I'm writing.


Man, I could totally see needing a fine point for writing kanji/hanzi/hanja in small spaces. I always had a bear of a time trying to stay in the lines on my Japanese and Mandarin tests in Uni. Hell, even with trying to learn Korean now I can't really squeeze the hangeul together as efficiently as natives can so effortlessly.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 9, 2013)

> Here's the LAMY fountain I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is called Lamy PHD I think, I am using it currently. 
Its a damn good pen and the nib is super smooth, I would have preferred a finer nib but for its price its worth it. The only downside is this pen requires quiet a bit of cleaning.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 9, 2013)

Porn time.


----------



## kamello (Jun 9, 2013)

I had the idea for a thread like this a few months ago but I thought It wouldn't catch any attention 


anyways, here are my pens 



x934583945







and one similar to this but with a different color scheme


----------



## JamesM (Jun 9, 2013)

Precision V5's for me.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 9, 2013)

My everyday carry pen: Pilot Vball RT Extra Fine.






I'll also disagree about cursive needing to be required. The written word is about conveying information. If the person writing that information has poor handwriting or gets into to much of a hurry it can quickly become illegible.

That being said, I plan on teaching myself to write in cursive much better that I do now, which is terrible. But just for artistic reasons, not for practical everyday writing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 9, 2013)

I have the worst handwriting of anyone I know. Its looked exactly the same since I was like 6 or 7. I am 23 now. I dont know why. I have obnoxious racing thoughts and I guess I rush to keep up with my head.


This is an example of something I did on the fly at my last job. The content isnt important.


----------



## flo (Jun 9, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have the worst handwriting of anyone I know.



What are you on about, it's perfectly readable. I'Ve seen much, _much_ worse
Once someone at uni lent me his protocol, and I went through it and handed it back after five minutes. I couldn't figure out a single word. I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2013)

I use a Lamy CP-1 when I can, buy my go to pens are either Dr. Grips or Zebra F-402s

The CP-1 is a good beginner Fountain, as it uses replaceable carts, that aren't too expensive. Cleans out really well, too.


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't normally have money to buy nice pens, but I've picked up a few around school. I used to have a sharpie liquid pencil that I loved. Need to get more of those, it was awesome. Now I have some random uniball that I love. I keep it in my gauges sop I don't lose it. Really handy too. no fumbling around in my pockets for it.


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 9, 2013)

Bloop.


----------



## Sam MJ (Jun 9, 2013)

My handwriting is terrible, I'm left handed and I don't think I was really taught it properly in the first place. I really want to re-learn it though.

Has anyone here done this before? Any tips or styles you would recommend?

Thanks


----------



## User Name (Jun 9, 2013)

wow i didnt even know pens were a big deal! some of those are pretty cool actually haha.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 9, 2013)

I have the most terrible handwriting ever. Back in 4th grade we had to fill these big notebooks full of some handwriting exercises during the school year. Mine was so horrible, not only handwriting-wise but decorated with inverted crosses and a big "666" on the front cover that I had to redo the whole thing during the summer vacation. 

In high school, we had to do this group work during one course which was shown for the whole class and when my group's work was shown for the class, this one douchebag said in a loud manner "hey, is that Fat-Elf's handwriting" and everyone started laughing. 

Only guy who has ever complimented my handwriting was this guy in the first year of elementary school who probably started using hard drugs in 7th grade.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm kinda poor, but I do like a quality pen. My personal favorites are the Pentel EnerGel line and the Pilot G2 retractables. I write a lot, mostly lyrics and poetry (I actually carry a memo book with me everywhere, because inspiration strikes at the strangest moments...) , so I like a good, reliable pen, and those two do the job quite well at a very reasonable price.

As to handwriting, mine is very neat and very small, and a lot of my friends describe it as "girly", for some reason.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2013)

coffeeflush said:


> Porn time.




I remember the first time I saw this, and I swear to you - I had never came harder in my life than seeing someone use a fountain pen this well.

Seriously, it's a skill in and of itself.

OT: I use Pilot G-2's exclusive, more precisely the 07 as the 05's are too thin and the 10's look like I'm writing with a worm dipped in ink they're so thick.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 9, 2013)

Great thread idea! Although, I have horrible handwriting and therefore prefer to type everything, I still like writing with a good pen. I'm not sure on the type of pens that I have (when you're shopping for school supplies in a hurry so that you can go see a movie or order a new guitar, pen details get overlooked.  ), but they write well and I don't have as much issues with them. 

One of these days I'll have to show you guys my handwriting. I'll have to ask that you sign a waiver releasing me of liability if your eyes randomly start bleeding.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 9, 2013)

MFB said:


> OT: I use Pilot G-2's exclusive, more precisely the 07 as the 05's are too thin and the 10's look like I'm writing with a worm dipped in ink they're so thick.



I prefer the 05's, but use the 07's a lot just because the pens and the ink refills for the 07's are a lot more readily available around my parts.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Jun 10, 2013)

This is my handwriting, I love sharpies!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this site so much! I never thought I'd see yet ANOTHER thread that is relevant to my interests. I love writing and stuff; I put much more thought into my writing than my useless posts on forums.  I collect cool looking journals and notebooks when I can. My goal is to one day actually fill them all with my ramblings/drawings/schematics.  

Here's a pic of my most recent on that I got from a Barnes and Noble. It's pretty good. The binding is awesome and the leather is doesn't feel like it'll fall off in 10 years. The pages have a smooth texture when I prefer something a little more "grainy". Buuut, I like it all the same.






'Bout to get a Lamy Al-Star because of this damn thread, too. I've never given thought to trying out other types of pen types. Oh, here is the obligatory pic of my current pen of choice.


----------



## Nile (Jun 11, 2013)

....ing took me minutes to realize the book wasn't cracked/torn in half.


----------



## vilk (Jun 11, 2013)

Nile said:


> ....ing took me minutes to realize the book wasn't cracked/torn in half.



holy shit now I can't unsee it


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm serving in the IDF as a CID investigator, and many times (if not most of the time) I'm required to write down the whole Q&A part of the investigation by hand (I've had 17-pages long ones, it was hell... a friend of mine got to 40 though ) 
Though there isn't really a standard cursive writing style in hebrew, I guess my writing could be described as rather cursive (I'll either write something down or just find something already written to show you guys) 
I much prefer writing with 0.5 pens though, the 0.7 already feels too thick squint, not to mention the 1.0 mm... My current pen of choice is the Pentel Energel:





During school I also used the Pentel RSVP (which sadly I can't find around here anymore) and the Pilot G3 (which are only to be found in Japan these days, I think). 

I also have to say I really hate how EVERYTHING turns computerized these days. Of course it's much more comfortable to type things, but a man's hand writing can tell you so much about him, it's basically his own signature, and it's something we might soon lose with how they supply every kid in schools with laptops and tablets these days. 

And one last thing to end my rambling: 

Bitches, I control my pens


----------



## stryker1800 (Jun 11, 2013)

I love having a good pen, it drives my wife nuts when I decide I need new pens, but oddly enough don't write often for anything other than what I would call necessities. 

Right now I'm using a brand called Tul.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 11, 2013)

Im not much of a writing utensil kind of guy, but my favorite pencil so far is my Tul. I had only written with the cheap little bic ones before that but my Tul has been the smoothest pencil ive written with so far. the only complaint I have about it is that I have no idea where to refill the lead through. My Zebra M-301 is also a great pencil and it feels very well made (MIJ pencil) especially for the price .


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 11, 2013)

kamello said:


> x934583945



Welcome to my world, working in education for the last three years. "Sir, I don't have a pen!" *biro*. I swear I buy enough biros every term to fill a swimming pool with ink, and students keep end up "borrowing" them for keeps. I used to like having a nice-quality pen, but as all the real writing I do these days is on a whiteboard or correcting in red ink, I've not bothered. Unless you can get red ink cartridges for a fountain pen, then we'd be talking...

I like cursive handwriting on an aesthetic level, but as far as students' work goes, so long as I can read it without straining I don't give a hoot. 






I TAUGHT MYSELF TO WRITE CURSIVE BACKWARDS KIDS WHY DO YOU HAVE A HARD TIME DOING IT FORWARDS?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 11, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> Welcome to my world, working in education for the last three years. "Sir, I don't have a pen!" *biro*. I swear I buy enough biros every term to fill a swimming pool with ink, and students keep end up "borrowing" them for keeps.




When my students don't have a pen or pencil, I make them use crayons .


----------



## vilk (Jun 12, 2013)

At the job interview I went to before my current job, it was a group interview, and one of the dudes didn't bring a pen and had to borrow one from the interviewer. If it were me, at that point, I'd just tell the guy to go home. No one is going to hire a dude that can't even remember to bring a pen to the god damn interview.

I have no sympathy for the pen-less.


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 12, 2013)

I've always preferred to use mechanical pencils for sketching, even though its usually frowned upon, and the first time that I saw a Pentech mechanical pencil with the lead advance on the side I lost my f*cking mind.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 12, 2013)

We had to learn cursive when I was in elementary school. It was always shoved down our throats that once you hit high school and college it is required. 

After 5th grade, I haven't had a single teacher require or even ask for cursive. I don't really see a point to it anymore besides aesthetic qualities in your own personal writings. I'd be happy if people could form clear sentences, nevermind making it pretty.

I can appreciate a fine writing utensil though. I still prefer to do my writing in hand instead of typing, even if I type much faster.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 12, 2013)

I use Pentech Graphgear 1000 and Alvin Draftmatics pencils (both in the .03 variety) for my school work, wonderful pencils.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 12, 2013)

Being left handed I hate writing. Everything just smears so I have to turn the page completely sideways to avoid that. When I get into an intense writing session I get major hand cramps too. I think I push down too hard.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 12, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Being left handed I hate writing. Everything just smears so I have to turn the page completely sideways to avoid that.



Perhaps you should switch to Arabic, so you can write from right to left!


----------



## flint757 (Jun 12, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Perhaps you should switch to Arabic, so you can write from right to left!


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 13, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Perhaps you should switch to Arabic, so you can write from right to left!


As a left handed I can assure you Hebrew works just as well


----------



## vilk (Jun 14, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Being left handed I hate writing. Everything just smears so I have to turn the page completely sideways to avoid that. When I get into an intense writing session I get major hand cramps too. I think I push down too hard.



you could always teach yourself to write upside down. Just make sure to start at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 14, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I think this one looks BA. I like how the nib barely sticks out. It's like "What kinda pen's he got!? It's a mysteryyyy".


 
Baha!

http://www.penshop.co.uk/products/faber-castell/faber-castell-loom-orange-metallic-roller-ball/



I have one of these with a black lid. It's really nice and heavy, which I like. I spent ages trying loads and this was the cheapest but nicest feeling. I always find that heavier stuff feels more valuable.


----------



## vilk (Jun 14, 2013)

Solodini said:


> Baha!
> 
> Faber-Castell Loom Orange Metallic Roller Ball - Faber-Castell
> 
> ...





you realize the one you wrote baha about is a 200$ fountain pen? And the one you posted is a rollerball (and the site doesn't even specify what kind of ink it uses)? It looks pretty ok but they're not even the same thing.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 15, 2013)

The baha was at the comment relating to the expensive pen; the "it's a mysteryyyyy", not the pen itself.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 15, 2013)

Soooo I got my Lamy Al-Star in Graphite yesterday. 

It is awesome but holy GOD I hate this nib. It's way too big. I'm more of a fine or ultra fine kinda guy.


----------



## vilk (Jun 17, 2013)

Solodini said:


> The baha was at the comment relating to the expensive pen; the "it's a mysteryyyyy", not the pen itself.


 ohhh sorry for being snide then  Usually no one thinks I'm funny so when I see someone laugh I almost never assume it could be anything but negative.



Captain Butterscotch said:


> Soooo I got my Lamy Al-Star in Graphite yesterday.
> 
> It is awesome but holy GOD I hate this nib. It's way too big. I'm more of a fine or ultra fine kinda guy.




Woah, this made me realize that the one I was testing at the store the other day must have been the medium. I was thinking it was the bold, but then when I looked online just now I see that they don't sell it in bold, so the one I thought was bold must have been medium, and the one I thought was medium must have been fine. Good thing I didn't go and buy the wrong one! Thanks for making that mistake for me! 

if nothing else it will be a nice pen to use for signing stuff. Signatures look better with a bold nib, even if it's not so great for day to day use.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 17, 2013)

If I can figure out how to upload pics here, y'all can soon see my "girly handwriting"...doing shows again, so I'm getting back into the habit of taping "cheat sheets" to the back of my headstocks so I can quickly reference tunings for faster guitar changes on stage.


----------



## vilk (Jun 17, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If I can figure out how to upload pics here, y'all can soon see my "girly handwriting"...doing shows again, so I'm getting back into the habit of taping "cheat sheets" to the back of my headstocks so I can quickly reference tunings for faster guitar changes on stage.


 upload to photobucket or some image hosting site, then in the message typing zone press the image button then enter the direct link is the preferred method. The site automatically resizes everything.


----------



## liamh (Jun 17, 2013)

My handwriting isn't anything special, but I love writing instruments. The pride of my collection is my Mont Blanc Meisterstuck platinum rollerball I was given on my 18th birthday


----------



## erotophonophilia (Jun 17, 2013)

Skyblue said:


> I much prefer writing with 0.5 pens though, the 0.7 already feels too thick squint, not to mention the 1.0 mm... My current pen of choice is the Pentel Energel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Energel and Pilot pens are about the only cheap pens I can use, because the ink dries fast. Just another reason being a lefty sucks. 

Are there any fountain pens, that dry extreme fast?


----------



## vilk (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in love with a new pen. The pentel Tradio PulaMan. I've never seen a pen like this. So, its water based ink, nice and dark, and it's not a ball point or a fountain. It's almost like a felt tip, except not felt. It's like a hard Styrofoam, or some kind of plastic, but it actually has ink flowing through it. Cost about 5 bucks but totally worth it. I imagine it's going to run out of ink pretty quickly though. Because of the nature of the tip, and I'm sure some people would call it a flaw, once in a while it actually flicks a little bit of ink speckles here and there when you write-- but actually I think this looks kind of cool, like I'm using a quill or something. I've never used a quill but I imagine them to do that.


----------



## Luke Scicluna (Sep 4, 2013)

I have just this moment placed an order on this: Opera Black Vulpen - Visconti - Vulpennen - La Couronne du Comte


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 4, 2013)

Any old ball point will do for drawing and writing. Microns for illustrations. Chiz tip Sharpies and paint markers for "shrimping" I hate that term but I guess that's the new collective agreement for drawing on skin.

You dont want to see my handwriting, I think switching to cursive may be a good idea now that i think about it. It is faster and looks better. I have some sharpie stuff in my gallery and some ink drawings here
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...f-youve-drawn-painted-etc-12.html#post3660028


----------



## vilk (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## JamesM (Nov 25, 2013)

I went from thinking that was stupid to thinking it was awesome so quickly.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 25, 2013)

Holy whut! That's really cool!


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Nov 26, 2013)

That Polar Pen looks cool! I esp. liked where the person was using it to draw a circle - that would be handy for me doing my surveying notes/sketches.

Don't use pens much but automatic pencils all the time. I'm a lefty also so it takes a bit of work to get good handwriting. For me to have my writing look like proper, right handed writing (meaning the letters slant to the right) I really have to turn my paper to a weird angle.


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 26, 2013)

For lead, I prefer HB or 2B lead.




....in' sweet. I used to use .9 lead and I started thinning out considerably. I prefer 0.5 now.

I also have a basic calligraphy set and I just started using it. I have a shaft with 3 interchangeable nibs that are something like 10+ years old my mom gave me.





And I have this fountain pen, Scheaffer Prelude.


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 26, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Oh, here is the obligatory pic of my current pen of choice.



I just got that model as a .5 mechanical pencil, that thing is pretty sweet for the price (4 dollars maybe?)
No wiggle, easy to write.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 26, 2013)

My handwriting is HORRIBLE. I can write in cursive but my print is easier to read by a longshot.

I LOVE good handwriting though, I love reading good handwriting when it is in cursive.


Though reading in cursive isn't fast if they write very sloppy


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 2, 2013)

Bumping.

Love writing with fountain pens. Cursive is relentless but my writing is definitely starting to look nicer.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 20, 2017)

I've gotten into this enough that I thought I'd revive this thread.

Last year I purchased a Pentel BL407 rollerball with an EnerGel cartridge simply because it looked somewhat eye-catching at the store and I thought I needed a pen that looked nice. I ended up really surprised with how smooth it felt while writing and how consistent the lines were. It simply made me more aware that writing by hand and taking notes didn't have to be a chore or a mere means to an end.

It wasn't until the beginning of this year, however, that a friend of mine gave me a Hero 200A with a 14K gold nib that I really began to enjoy writing. Sadly, I lost that pen shortly after, but the feeling of writing with it stuck with me and I went on to get more fountain pens.

That same friend gave me a pair of cheapo Jinhao 599A (which is just a clone of the Lamy Safari) which write surprisingly well. Since then, I got my own Lamy Safari in the limited edition Petrol color scheme, and a few colors of ink. Got myself some Rhodia notebooks as well. I've been obsessing a bit, honestly, but it's lovely. I've also taken up my cursive handwriting after years of not writing in that style, and I've been improving it and making adjustments. I've also been keeping a journal with frequent and regular entries for the last few months.

Here's what I've got so far (excuse the poor image quality!):


----------

